# I want to make a Black Rider costume without any armour. Does anyone know how?



## mordor (Aug 16, 2011)

The Black Riders are probably the coolest character in LOTR. I want to make a costume of one. I am going to use gloves for gauntlets, but I'd appreciate it if anyone could give me some tips. :*)


----------



## Mike (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, you get a black blanket. And then you wear it.

Uh, that's about all I can come up with right now.


----------

